# Eastern Bikes Sequenze



## AmericanChesser (30. Juli 2006)

Hi

Würde mir jetzt gern nen BMX kaufen!
Bin Voher Dirt,Street mit nem Kona Shred gefahren und fahre jetzt Trial und würde auch gerne im Dirt,Street bereich auf 20" wechseln!
Und was meint ihr ist das Sequenze Gut ?
Will auf jedenfal VR Bremse da ich auch beim Dirt,Street Bike nicht drauf verzichtet hab!


----------



## sPuTn!k (30. Juli 2006)

fün anfang ganz ok.

allerdings is is ne schrottkette dran und das hintere Laufrad ist auch bullshit.
würd mir vllt ne alternative überlegen z.B ein besseres gebrauchtes oder das Federal Foundation.

Schau nich so sehr auf den Preis,  nacher zahlste das doppelte drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (30. Juli 2006)

Kette ist nicht schlimm!
Was ist am Laufrad schlecht ?
Weis Ja nicht was für ne Nabe dran ist,aber müste Ja die CassetNabe von Eastern sein oder ?


----------



## Nathol (31. Juli 2006)

Die Kette ist mir bei meinem Element nach ein paar Tagen gerissen, meinem Bruder bei seinem 9-Volt ebenfalls.
Die hintere Nabe hat sehr stark geknarzt, da habe ich Teflonspray in die Nabe gesprüht und alles war wieder leise.
Was ich aber noch bemängeln kann ist der niedrige Lenker beim Element, für mich war er viel zu klein.


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (31. Juli 2006)

sPuTn!k schrieb:
			
		

> fün anfang ganz ok.
> 
> allerdings is is ne schrottkette dran und das hintere Laufrad ist auch bullshit.
> würd mir vllt ne alternative überlegen z.B ein besseres gebrauchtes oder das Federal Foundation.
> ...



Stand der Dinge: 
Die Eastern Ketten Probleme gab es mit der ersten Auslieferung, der Lieferant KMC hatte eine Produktion mit Materialfehler Haro und Eastern Bikes habe diese Ketten bekommen. Ein paar Spacer zuviel auf der Kettenblattseite haben das Problem beschleunigt 
Thema ist also seit langen erledigt. 
Laufrad hinten einfach den Konus einstellen und festziehen mehr nicht.


----------



## sPuTn!k (31. Juli 2006)

Konus eingestellt, gefettet....nach 2min wieder lose Nabe wackelt.
wieder festgedreht natürlich nicht zu stark.wegen lagern und gut gekontert.

dass jetzt so 20 ma gemacht das Ding is halt ausgeschlagen 

--> schrott und so sehr hab ich das Teil auch nicht missbraucht.

edit: achja wenn ich dass bike schieb drehen sich die kurbeln jetzt mit freilauf tut zwar noch aber is nich so prickelnd


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (1. August 2006)

sPuTn!k schrieb:
			
		

> Konus eingestellt, gefettet....nach 2min wieder lose Nabe wackelt.
> wieder festgedreht natürlich nicht zu stark.wegen lagern und gut gekontert.
> 
> dass jetzt so 20 ma gemacht das Ding is halt ausgeschlagen
> ...



Wenn es denn so war warum hast Du das Laufrad nicht zur Garantie abgegeben ? Das wäre doch kein Problem gewesen !
Die Nabe wird schon seit 2 Jahren verwendet ohne große Probleme.

Pedalen drehen sich bei jedem zweiten Bike mit das ist nichts unnormales.


----------



## sPuTn!k (2. August 2006)

stimmt eigentlich, kann ich ja noch machen vllt hat ich nur was mit materialfehler oder so.
Will das mit Schrott nicht auf das ganze bike beziehen, bin sonst echt zufrieden damit


----------



## scott yz0 (2. August 2006)

Fahr selber n eastern und die Kette is jetz auch gerissen.... war aber auch schon 3 jahre alt!


----------



## lelebebbel (4. August 2006)

Die Hinterradnabe ist wirklich nicht toll. Bei meinem Element muss ich die auch jedes mal nachm fahren nachstellen, egal wie fest ich die Konen kontere.


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. August 2006)

Hi

So hab ma meine FInanz. gechekt!
Ist das Eastern Bikes - Ace of Spades - Atom den was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollepullebmx (6. August 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> So hab ma meine FInanz. gechekt!
> Ist das Eastern Bikes - Ace of Spades - Atom den was ?



aber 100% das ist wohl uneingeschränkt zu empfelen da sind auch die Pro Naben drin


----------

